

Ask HN: How can engineers ensure they get best opportunities for their next job? - careerswitchme

I feel the common way currently someone finds new job is by sending resumes around, or, hope that the right recruiter contacts you with the perfect job.<p>However there is no way for an engineer to create a desired &#x27;deal flow&#x27; for your next move.<p>We are building a platform: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;careerswitch.me<p>&quot;where you can privately connect with many employers, much before you start to look for a job, in order to create a pipeline of best opportunities, that you can select from for your future job search&quot;<p>What do you guys think?<p>Specifically,<p>1] Is the concept useful, what would you like to see this evolve into?
2] Does the messaging on landing page makes sense? Any suggestions?<p>Thanks for taking a look: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;careerswitch.me
======
Jeremy1026
I just registered, and filled out my requirements for my next job. However, I
clicked on "edit my requirements" on my profile page and the fields were
blank. Were they not saved?

~~~
careerswitchme
Thanks for registering Jeremy

There was an error while publishing the fields back on the profile page but we
have received all your responses. You should be able to check your profile
now.

------
buttonsmasher
I think it's perfect to my current situation. Also I had the same problem
Jeremy1026 had, the requirement did not make it back to the profile page

~~~
careerswitchme
Thanks buttonsmasher.

Sorry for the error. We will fix it tonight.

Your profile was saved and you can access it now.

Since employers see a lot of candidates, we can show them very less
information in the beginning. Make sure to answer "One line Bio" question
since it will be seen to employers in different views and you should try to
sell/differentiate yourself.

Lastly dont forget to refer :) We are giving fitbit bands until end of this
year. Checkout
[http://www.careerswitch.me/invitations](http://www.careerswitch.me/invitations)

------
MalcolmDiggs
I think it's a useful concept. I guess my question would be: how is it
different from hired.com or poachable.co or similar sites?

~~~
careerswitchme
The main difference is that we are targeting passive candidates.

The primary goals of careerswitch is for candidates to be in 'exploration mode
all the time'.

They want to explore better or specific opportunities without any commitment
of changing a job.

